# Media, PA - Like New 2019 Buyers Snowdogg HDII 8’ Plow



## Nbonaventure (Sep 8, 2019)

2019 Like New Snow Plow. Buyers Snowdogg HD II 8’ purchased new in December 2018. Only used twice on a 50 yd driveway during 2 small snowfalls (<2”). All parts working and in great condition. Only selling due to switching from a truck to a car for work. Have wiring harness adapter and mounting kit for a 2017-2019 Ford F-250, unit is universal however for any 1500 or 2500 truck, would only need to purchase mounting kit and headlight adapters for specific truck. Purchased for $4,600 asking $3,800


----------



## misterbluesky (Nov 21, 2010)

Nbonaventure said:


> 2019 Like New Snow Plow. Buyers Snowdogg HD II 8' purchased new in December 2018. Only used twice on a 50 yd driveway during 2 small snowfalls (<2"). All parts working and in great condition. Only selling due to switching from a truck to a car for work. Have wiring harness adapter and mounting kit for a 2017-2019 Ford F-250, unit is universal however for any 1500 or 2500 truck, would only need to purchase mounting kit and headlight adapters for specific truck. Purchased for $4,600 asking $3,800


----------



## misterbluesky (Nov 21, 2010)

Have a friend interested. Text him pics & info @ 302-561-4495. His name is Joe. Lives in N DE


----------

